# [SOLVED] Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

I am trying to help a friend -
He has:

XP
Office 2007
AOL mail account
Outlook Express
He does not have Outlook
I was able to configure his Oullook Express to get and send email on the AOL account.
I configured his IE to use Outlook Express (and it does work)

But we are not able to get Word to use any of the mail apps to Send via email. The email option is always greyed out (at least in Word). It does not even show up in PPT or Excel.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

Try downloading from the Microsoft
website the 2007 Microsoft Office Add-in: Save as PDF or XPS http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...11-3E7E-4AE6-B059-A2E79ED87041&displaylang=en


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

OK - I am going to send the link to him and give it a try.
I guess the software will go through the registry and figure out the email apps are available - 
Thanks


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

let me know how it goes ok?

thanks


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

Well, the install went well, but now we have three email items that are greyed out!

PDF and XPS are now options, and they are greyed out.

I am busy this evening, but on Thursday night, we are going to uninstall Office 2007, delete the Office 12 folders (he had two Office 12 folders) and re-install Office 2007. I may just install Outlook also -


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

try to do a detect and repair first. It may fix your problem in a faster way.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

Tried that already - it came up with no errors - 

I may delete the Office 12 folder that it is not using, run the Office Diagnostics/Repair, and see if it resolves the problem.

Office may be using the exe's from one folder and settings from the other?


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

Well - uninstalling Office Home & Student 2007 and installing it again did not work.
*Added information:* on a fresh Vista system - also does not work.

We did notice that this edition does not include Outlook - 
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/suites/FX101635841033.aspx

Wondering if that is the root cause of the problem -


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

Just found this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/918792
Will check that out when I can...


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*

Fixed - needed to fix the registry (reboot not required!)

I guess the registry was not modified when the Student Edition gets installed.

Attached is an image of how it should look.


----------



## jesseca (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Office 2007:email option for Send is greyed out*



ArturoYee said:


> Just found this:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/918792
> Will check that out when I can...


I had the same problem and this solution worked for me.

Method 2: Verify the registry settings
Warning Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall the operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk.
1.	Close all programs.
2.	Click Start, click Run, type regedit in the Open box, and then click OK.
3.	Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Messaging Subsystem
4.	Locate the following registry values. Typically, these values are listed in the Windows Messaging Subsystem key.
Name	Type	Data
MAPI	REG_SZ 1
CMC	REG_SZ 1
CMCDLLNAME REG_SZ Mapi.dll
CMCDLLNAME32	REG_SZ Mapi32.dll
MAPIX	REG_SZ 1
MAPIXVER	REG_SZ 1.0.0.1
OLEMessaging	REG_SZ 1
5.	If any of these registry values are missing, follow these steps to add the values:
a. Click the Windows Messaging Subsystem subkey, point to New on the Edit menu, and then click String Value.
b. Type the name of the missing value, and then press ENTER.
c. Click the new value, and then click Modify on the Edit menu.
d. In the Edit String dialog box, type the correct value for the missing string value in the Value data box.
e. Repeat steps 6a - 6d for each value that is missing from the table that is in step 4.
6.	On the File menu, click Exit.
Typically, Excel 2007, PowerPoint 2007, and Word 2007 display the correct e-mail options automatically when the required registry keys are present. If these programs do not display the e-mail options after you use the methods described here, add the e-mail options to these programs. To do this, follow these steps:
1.	On the File menu, click Program Name Options.
2.	Click Customization, and then click All commands in the Commands list.
3.	Click the command that you want, and then click Add to add the command to the Quick Access toolbar. For example, click Send for Review, and then click Add to add the Send for Review command to the toolbar.
4.	Click OK.


----------



## preiter (Feb 5, 2009)

I have this problem, but this solution did not work for me. Any other ideas???


----------



## preiter (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah, I was incorrect. Doing the last 4 steps to Word listed in the post up two above this adds these options to the *toolbar* and I have been looking at the *Home button list under "send". Now if I can just figure out how to move them to the home button, then I'll be happy.


----------

